# Slide 125



## Wiepjes (17. August 2012)

Heute in Facebook, scheint der Nachfolger vom Stage zu sein???
Weiss einer mehr?


----------



## Themeankitty (17. August 2012)

Jo, ist der Nachfolger vonm Stage, heiÃt nun Slide 125, also hat 125mm hinten!
Beginnt bei 1499â¬ glaub ich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (17. August 2012)

Bis auf den geänderten Rocker kann ich da keine grossartigen Änderungen zum Vorgänger erkennen.
Bunter isses geworden. ;-)

Http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/414347_448320638546519_1893861677_o.jpg 

http://www3.bike-discount.de/bilder/xxl/61137/stage-6-0.jpg


----------



## pk1971 (4. September 2012)

Was meint Ihr, lieber auf das 125 er warten oder noch das Stage 7 kaufen??


----------



## flotho (29. September 2012)

was für eine Rahmengrösse würdet ihr empfehlen bei einer grösse von 172 und Schritthöhe von 80cm? Bei Canyon war 16,5 beim Fully perfekt was würdet ihr bei Radon vorschlagen?

Danke


----------



## Themeankitty (29. September 2012)

Ich bin "noch" 1,75m und hab 81,5cm Schrittlänge und fahr ein Slide AM in 18 Zoll, passt auch gut, 16 Zoll ist mir viel zu klein !


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. September 2012)

Ich bin 172cm klein und hab ne SL von knapp 83cm und fahre nur S Bikes.
Mein Cube AMS war ein 16" und mein Propain Headline ist ein 16,5".

Ist aber ganz wichtig das du dich drauf wohlfühlst, ich mag die kurzen Bikes lieber weil sie handlicher sind.


----------



## Foxfreak (29. September 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Ich bin "noch" 1,75m und hab 81,5cm Schrittlänge und fahr ein Slide AM in 18 Zoll pass auch gut, 16 Zoll ist mir viel zu klein !



Du hast eine echt geile Signatur was die Nukleare Explosion betrifft


----------



## jacphisto (29. Oktober 2012)

toll, wieder verschoben... auf kw 3 / 2013...


----------

